# Primering Gavanized Drain Lines



## Bwildly (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello,
May be a stupid question, but my kitchen sits right above my laundry room which is in the basement. The kitchen sink drain line drops down and connects to a main that the laundry sink is connected to. The drain lines are galvanized and some of the fittings are rusty, we just semi finished our basement and I sprayed the pipe and fittings with primer to make it look a little better. I guess I should have asked first, but is it ok to spray primer galvanized drain lines rusty or not?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, that will be fine.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 14, 2013)

Would have been a whole lot better to replaced them.
Steel supply's and drains always at some point are going to rust out and leak.


----------

